# Squats!!



## motley482 (Jun 11, 2014)

alright im gonna get right to it...if ur anything like me then u dread leg day, and I absolutely hate sqauts primarily because I cant sqaut for shit as far as weight goes, probly due to the fact I rarely do them....Well I know how important they are for muscle growth, leg strength and most importantly MUSCLE GROWTH so im ready to stop being a bittch and do them twice a week.

One issue I have is that my gym has a smith machine and no sqaut rack so im forced to do them on the smith.  Do u feel as if I can still perform addequite sqauts on the smith machine?....the only reason I ask is cause it only allows straight up and down range of motion and basically balances the weight for you so im sure this is less affective but obv still necessary


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2014)

If the Smith machine is all you've got then yes, you should squat in the Smith machine.

Couple of tips when doing so:

* You can place your feet well-forward of the bar (be sure to keep your back upright - will feel a bit like you're leaning back and you will have less arch in your low back; let the machine support you in this plane of motion) to isolate your quads more readily

* Wide stance (think sumo) with heels just ahead of the bar can isolate hamstrings

* 1.5 reps (hit bottom, come halfway up, back to bottom then full up) in the Smith are brutal. There's a vid of John Meadows doing these around somewhere.

* Push through your heels regardless of foot positioning

Have to use what you've got, Bro. Make the most of it.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

motley482 said:


> alright im gonna get right to it...if ur anything like me then u dread leg day,


I look forward to it, it let's me know I'm alive!



motley482 said:


> and I absolutely hate sqauts primarily because I cant sqaut for shit as far as weight goes, probly due to the fact I rarely do them....Well I know how important they are for muscle growth, leg strength and most importantly MUSCLE GROWTH so im ready to stop being a bittch and do them twice a week.



Put your Big Boy pants on and get to it. What kind of a place calls itself a gym and does not have a squat rack? Obviously squatting is not on their top 10 list of exercises. Get out of there if you can. Surround yourself with powerlifters that value hard training.

Ow, and lastly; you don't have to go from training legs once a month to twice a week. Personally, I have never hit upper legs 2x a week in 30+ years of training.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> If the Smith machine is all you've got then yes, you should squat in the Smith machine.
> 
> Couple of tips when doing so:
> 
> ...



Damn great tips!...will def follow what you stated and get these chicken legs going...my upper bodys getting bigger everyday and need to pumo these legs up so these tips will def give me more confidence when doing sqauts good looking out


----------



## motley482 (Jun 11, 2014)

snake said:


> I look forward to it, it let's me know I'm alive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tell me about it Snake, thats planet fitness for ya...the ironic thing is its abrand new gym with all new equipment except they forgot to include a sqaut rack, preacher bench and decline benches unbeleivable!!....im considering going to goldd gym soon theres one in the area....and as far a working legs 2x a week I just meant sqauts but actually leg day 1x a week


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

You seem to be stuck in a rut of sorts.  

You have to embrace this grind.  DO NOT QUIT!  If you feel like quitting or are doubting yourself, follow this advice:

Start with the mental side:
One way to overcome this rut is to push yourself to your breaking point.  (Your not the only one. Everyone has one regardless of what you hear.)  Remember what that feels like to your mind, lungs and body and shoot for it the next time.  As you push ONLY strive for small deliberate gains past your last breaking point.  This strengthens the mind and the body with out trashing your self esteem.    After the work out think about your goals and then visualize them... see yourself making those strides in your mind.  Train your mind to accept the pain and then ignore it.  Your mind will then allow your body to achieve the goals in front of you.  Repeat and enjoy.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 11, 2014)

SKWAAAATTTTTTTT! SKWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT!  SKWAAAAT!     Yeah baby.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 11, 2014)

I read "I dread leg day" and stopped.

You need to learn to love to squat. I am fired up all day when its heavy squat day. I love "leg" day.


----------



## Azog (Jun 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> * 1.5 reps (hit bottom, come halfway up, back to bottom then full up) in the Smith are brutal. There's a vid of John Meadows doing these around somewhere.



These will absolutely tear your shit up, IME. I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 11, 2014)

Motley, regardless of what your goals are, squats are a critical component in overall physique and/or power.  Learn to love them as much as say bicep curls......you are doing yourself a disservice if you are not attacking your legs as hard as you do other nody parts.  Get to it brother!


----------



## RJ (Jun 11, 2014)

i would learn to power clean and start pulling the weight from the floor, pressing it overhead, and setting it on your shoulders. then squat that shit. **** the Smith machine!!! Even if its only 135lbs i would rather squat that free than be stuck in that damn Smith machine. 

Best option is finding a new place to train but if not then see above.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 12, 2014)

If a smith machine is all you have go for it man.  I just think you would get more growth out of a free squat.  you're upper body isn't having to do any work to support the weight with a smith machine.(still better than nothing)  tell them you pay a monthly fee and need a squat rack.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 14, 2014)

Appreciate all the advice fellas looking forward to leg day now and am setting a goal for the next few months


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

Know we got squat going you can start to deadlift now also, pull like a man I mean with heavy ass weight.


----------



## bvs (Jun 14, 2014)

i watch a vid on youtube of some of my favourite bodybuilders smashing some iron to get me in the 'zone'. works a treat


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 14, 2014)

When you want to take a break from that smith machine, try these out.


----------



## Omegareign (Jun 17, 2014)

Squats become fun once you start doing them right and moving heavy weight.  But no matter how much I do them, I never get used to them and they make me sore as **** everytime.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 18, 2014)

Squat.  Plain and simple.  No other way.


----------



## motley482 (Jun 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Know we got squat going you can start to deadlift now also, pull like a man I mean with heavy ass weight.


I love deadlifts and have been doing them consistantly while adding weight every few weeks, just got to get the same mentality with my sqauts


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 25, 2014)

Does your gym have a monolift? that would be awesome but since it don't have a simple squat rack I will answer my own question and say no..go to another gym or get a rack off craigslist and a set of weights which will probably cost about 200-300 bucks but will be worth every penny.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 25, 2014)

Dude I would find a new gym . I can't use the smith to squat I tried it while on vacation and I got a lot of knee shearing so watch out for that. I was like you in the begining of my training as to hating leg day. 

I realized that if I did everything I liked and nothing I didn't then I would be stuck in the same place I was so I took all the movements I hated and did them every work out until they were my favorite. Squats only suck b/c you don't do them . The more you squat the better you become and the weight and muscle comes very fast with the movement b/c its such a powerful one 

squat squat squat then squat some more . I still squat every work out with different variations and rep schemes 

take what you hate and make it your favorite and progress will continue !


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dude I would find a new gym . I can't use the smith to squat I tried it while on vacation and I got a lot of knee shearing so watch out for that. I was like you in the begining of my training as to hating leg day.
> 
> I realized that if I did everything I liked and nothing I didn't then I would be stuck in the same place I was so I took all the movements I hated and did them every work out until they were my favorite. Squats only suck b/c you don't do them . The more you squat the better you become and the weight and muscle comes very fast with the movement b/c its such a powerful one
> 
> ...



^^^ Wise ^^^


----------

